# 8 Piece Marples turning set



## skeetstar (1 Nov 2018)

Hiya folks , I dont do any lathe work, but I'm asking for a friend.
He has the offer of 8 Marples tools in their original cardboard box.
They look unused and manufacture date seems to be 1976. If they 
are '76 vintage would that make them worthwhile British made good steel
or would they be imports of doubtful quality?

The seller wants £100 for them but might move to £90 ... would that 
be a fair price, would be grateful for a view on this . 

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Lazurus (1 Nov 2018)

The price looks about right, they may not be HSS though at that age which is not a problem as long as they are sharpened correctly, would be a good basic starter set which can be added to or replaced as required.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Nov 2018)

I don't think Marples ever made HSS tools. Bearing in mind in a set of that age there will be two or three tools you'll probably never use anyway, I wouldn't pay more than £30 or £40 for them.


----------



## skeetstar (1 Nov 2018)

Thanks fellas, I'll show them to my mate and let him make his mind up when he sees them

Thanks for input.


----------



## AndyT (1 Nov 2018)

With the Marples name having been in use for so long, it's hard to be sure without seeing them. But as a generalisation, I'd say that a _boxed set_ of tools would be more likely to be carving tools, not turning tools. To the uninitiated (and many eBay sellers) they look the same - chisels with different shaped ends - but carving tools would be unsuitable and unsafe to use on a lathe.


----------



## JimB (5 Nov 2018)

I have a few Marples turning chisels that I use sparingly but if the work is delicate they come into their own as I feel I can get a better edge on them than HSS. Probably subjective but there it is.
However, I suspect Andy is right and they may not be turning chisels.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Nov 2018)

Maybe, maybe not. I've seen loads of boxed sets of Marples turning tools.


----------



## andygc (28 Nov 2018)

If they are in the box, there should be no problem identifying them (although the handles will give a good clue, too). It will say "woodturning" on the lid. Marples did sets of 3 (M1005), 6 (M1001) and 8 (M1002) woodturning chisels. I've had an M1001 set for at least 45 years and they are a nice set of small tools. £100 seems a bit on the high side, though.


----------



## graduate_owner (24 Jan 2019)

I bought a set of 3 Marples turning tools about 40 years ago. Then the set of 8, which is probably what you are looking at. these are slightly bigger than the set of 3. The set includes a 1/2" and 1" skew, 3 spindle gouges, a parting tool and 2 scrapers (curved edge and diamond point, both 1/2" wide).
They are carbon school, not HSS but I have used them regularly.
However for £100 you could get set of 6 Axminster HSS tools, not their best range I think, but might be a better buy. I think he is overpriced. As a previous writer said, offer about £40


K


----------

